# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Song of your love

## sikandar107

*Away from the intellectual subjects, I open a new thread on our love.  At times, it happens when we remember or miss our Love and sing a song.  So buddies, post the song for your love you humm or sing during the day*

*I thought of writing a love mail (Letter to my sweetheart so I sing -

**Meharban likhoon, haseena likhoon
Yaadroobaan likhoon
Hairan hun ke aapke, iss khatt mein kya likhoon

Ye mera prem patra(Love mail) paddh ker
Ke tum naraz na hona
Ke tum meri zindagi ho, ke tum meri bandaghi ho
Ye mera prem patra paddh ker

Tujhe main chand kehta tha
Maghar usmein tou daag hai
Tujhe sooraj main kehta tha
Maghar usmein bhi aag hai
Tujhe itna hi kehta hun
Ke mujhko tumse pyar hai
Tumse pyar hai, tumse pyar hai

Ye mera prem patra(Love mail) paddh ker
Ke tum naraz na hona
Ke tum meri zindagi ho, ke tum meri bandaghi ho
Ye mera prem patra paddh ker

Tujhe Ganga main samjhoonga
Tujhe Jamna main samjhoonga
Tu dil ke paas hai itni
Tujhe apna main samjhoonga
Agar marr jaoon, rooh bhatkegi
Tere intezaar mein, intezaar mein
Intezaar mein

Ye mera prem patra(Love mail) paddh ker
Ke tum naraz na hona
Ke tum meri zindagi ho, ke tum meri bandaghi ho
Ye mera prem patra paddh ker*  :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

sweet simple lovely song..ThanX for sharing with us bandar!!:ang;

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

tht is an amaZin song sikandar... wen i think of my hubby i usually jus sing wuteva song. i dont really pay attention to songs to be honest... if i like some song i dont get 2 obsessed about it...

----------


## sikandar107

Now a song for whom jo humse katara rahe hain.  

Tum agar mujhko na chaho tou, koi baat nahin
tum kisi aur ko chahogi tou mushkil hogi
Tum kisi aur ko chahogi tou mushkil hogi

Ag agar mael nahin hai, tou judai bhi nahin
Baat joadi bhi nahin, tumne banayee bhi nahin
Ye sahara hi bohut hai, mere jeene ke liye
Tum agar meri nahin ho tou parayee bhi nahin
Meri dil se nibaaho, mere dil se na nibaaho, tou koi baat nahin
Tou koi baat nahin,
Aur ke dil se nibaahogi, tou mushkil hogi
Tum kisi aur ko chahogi tou mushkil hogi

Tum hansee ho, tumhein sab pyar bhi kerte honge
Main jo marta hun tou kya, aur bhi na marte honge
Sabki aakhon mein yuhin pyar ka toofaan hoga
Sabke seene mein yuhin dard ubharate honge
Mere gham pe na karaho
Mere gham pe na karaho tou koi baat nahin
Aur ke gham pe karaahogi tou mushkil hogi
Tum kisi aur ko chahogi tou mushkil hogi.

Phool ki tarah hanso, sabki aankhon mein basso
Apni masoom jawani ki panaahon mein raho
Mujhko woh din na dikhana, tumhein apni hi qasam
Main tadpata hi rahoon, tum ghair ki baahon mein raho
Mere dil ko na saraaho, 
Mere dil ko na saraaho tou koi baat nahin, tou koi baat nahin
Kisi dushman ko saraahogi, tou mushkil hogi
Tum kisi aur ko chahogi, tou mushkil hogi  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Zara ghaur farmaiyega...  

Dil ka bhanwar kare pukaar, pyar ka raag suno
Pyar ka raag suno ree... hunnn ummmmm umm

Phool tum gulab ka, kya jawab aapka
Jo adaa hai, woh bahar hai
Aaj dil ki bekalee, aa gayee zubaan per
Baat ye hai tumse pyar haiiiii
Dil tumheen diya reeeee
Pyar ka raag suno ree... hunnn ummmmm umm

Chahe tum mitaana, per na tum giraana
Aansoo ki tarah nighah se
Pyar ki oonchai, ishq ki gehrai
Poochh lo hamari aah seee
Aasmaan chhoo liya re
Pyar ka raag suno re...hunnnnn ummmm ummm

Iss hansee utaar pe, hum na baithe haar ke
Saaya bann ke saath hum chale
Aaj mere sang tum, goonje dil ki arzoo
Tumse meri aankh jo mileeee
Jaane kya ker diya ree, pyar ka raag suno reee..
Hunnn ummmm ummm
Dil ka bhanwar kare pukar, pyar ka raag suno
Pyar ka raag suno reeee hunnnnn ummm ummm
Hunnnn ummmmm ummmm
Hunnn ummmm umm

----------


## *Saira*

Is there a Binaca top ten going on Sikandar???

----------


## _jadoogar_

Not any particular...i've been singing this one lately.. 

Zara zara bahekta hai, mahekta hai
Aaj to mera tan badan, main pyaasi hoon
Mujhe bhar le apni baahon mein
Hai meri kasam tujhko sanam, door kahin na jaa
Yeh doori kehti hai paas mere aaja re
Yunhi baras baras kaali ghata barse
Hum yaar bheeg jaaye is chaahat ki baarish mein
Meri khuli khuli laton ko suljhaaye
Tu apni ungliyon se main to hoon isi khwaahish mein
Sardi ki raaton mein hum soye rahe ek chaadar mein
Hum dono tanha ho, na koi bhi rahe is ghar mein
Zara zara bahekta hai, mahekta hai
Aaj to mera tan badan, main pyaasi hoon
Mujhe bhar le apni baahon mein
Aaja re aa re
Tadpaaye mujhe teri sabhi baatein
Ek baar ae deewane jhootha hi sahi pyaar to kar
Main bhooli nahin haseen mulaaqaatein
Bechain karke mujhko mujhse yun na pher nazar
Roothega na mujhse, mere saathiya yeh vaada kar
Tere bina mushkil hai jeena mera mere dil mein
Zara zara bahekta hai, mahekta hai
Aaj to mera tan badan, main pyaasi hoon
Mujhe bhar le apni baahon mein
Hai meri kasam tujhko sanam, door kahin na jaa
Yeh doori kehti hai paas mere aaja re
Aaja re, aaja re, aaja re

----------


## sikandar107

Theek hai Saira bandh ker dete hain na.  In fact my idea was different to start this thread.  We just sing something all of a sudden remembering some and that we thought of putting in here.  No problem.  This is closed from my side.   :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Eik pyar ka naghma hai, maujon ki rawaanee hai
Zindagi aur kuchh bhi nahin, teri meri kahani hai
Eik pyar ka naghma hai...

Tu dhaar hai nadiya ki, main tera kinara hun
Tu mera sahara hai, main tera sahara hun
Aankhon mein samandar hai, aashaon(Hopes) ka paani hai
Zindagi aur kuchh bhi nahin, teri meri kahani hai
Eik pyar ka naghma hai..

Toofan ko aana hai, aa ker chale jaana hai
Jeevan ka matlab tou, aana aur jaana hai
Do pal ke jeevan se, eik umra churani hai
zindagi aur kuchh bhi nahin, teri meri kahani hai
Eik pyar ka naghma hai...  :Smile: 

I love you my sweetheart.  I love everything of yours - love, anger, snippets, humour, emotions, seriousness, intellect and all the attributes coz. I know they are all for me and me only... (I will not stop expressing my love and emotions even if some names it a "Binaca Top 10 thread")  :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

Sikandar jokes apart,You have very good colections of love song...your beloved must be one lucky girl! :Stick Out Tongue: eace:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wow...lovely, great and superb songs Sikandar :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks Saira... <<jokes apart>>  Trust me I just write here the songs I humm first in the morning after getting up remembering my sweetheart whether its a sad number, emotional number depending upon the situation at that point in time.   :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks Sweet - One feels great when the praise comes from the most admired person of DT.  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Tu iss tarah se meri zindagi mein shamil hai
Jahan bhi jaoon ye lagta hai, teri mehfil hai
Tu iss tarah se meri zindagi mein shamil hai

Ye aasmaan ye badal, ye raaste ye hawaa
Ye aasmaan ye badal, ye raaste ye hawa
Har eik cheez hai apni jegah thikane se
Kai dinon se shiquayat, nahin zamane se
Ye zindagi hai safar, tu safar ki manzil hai
Jahan bhi jaaon, ye lagata hai teri mehfil hai
Tu iss taraah se meri zindagi mein shamil hai

Tere baghair jahan mein, koi kamee si thi
Tere baghair jahan mein, koi kamee si thi
Bhatak rahi thi jawani, andheri raahon mein
Sukoon dil ko mila, aa ke teri baahon mein
Main eik khoyee huyee mauj hun, tu saahil hai
Jahan bhi jaaon ye lagta hai teri mehfil hai
Tu iss tarah se merin zindagi mein shamil hai

Tere jamaal se roshan hai, quyanaat meri
Tere jamaal se roshan hai,, quyanaat meri
Meri talash, teri dilquashi rahe baqii
Khuda kare ke ye deewanagi rahe baqi
Teri wafa hi meri har khushi ka haasil hai
Jahan bhi jaoon ye lagta hai teri mehfil hai
Tu iss tarah se meri zindagi mein shamil hai  :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

What a sixer...keep it up..i wanna share too lekin aap kisi aur ko chance dein tab na:curse;

----------


## sikandar107

lo ji ab aap batting karo.  Main runner ho jaata hun.   :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

Shukriya jee:ange2;...Here it goes jee..:stretcher:

sajan ghar aana tha - 2
sajan ghar aaye hai
sajan ghar aana tha
sajan ghar aaye hai
piya mann bhana tha
piya mann bhaaye hai
har khushi hai ab tumhari
mujhe de do gam
jaaneman jaaneman - 2
sajan ghar aana tha
sajan ghar aaye tum
piya mann bhana tha
piya mann bhaaye tum
har khushi hai ab tumhari
mujhe de do gam
jaaneman jaaneman - 2

zindagi mein aaye tum chaahaton ke raste - 2
kaash yeh raste sanam kat jaaye haste haste 
sone dildara tere pyar to main vaariyaan
meri ya duvaawa tainu lag jaave saariyaan
chaand ho tum chaandani se bheega jaaye mann
jaaneman jaaneman - 2

khwaabon ke iss ghar ki khair kare o rabba - 2
duur talai kalash aur bair kare o rabba
naaz se bade maine kari hai tayyariya
din raat pyar diya nazara utaariya
yeh mohabbat hai ibaadat kabhi ho na kam
jaaneman jaaneman - 2

aaghosh mein meri zulf sanwari teri
chahat ke rangon se main maang saja du teri
maahiya ve aaj mainu aaive kyon ve lagda
aashiq je sachha hove roop honda rab ka
ham yahaan hai tum yahaan ho hone do milan
jaaneman jaaneman - 2

----------


## sikandar107

Excellent Saira !!  You are jack of every trade and master of all !!:thumbs:  Thanks for accepting me as your "dost" and I am privileged.  :hug2; Lekin ladai tou phir bhi chalegi.:beatup;

----------


## sikandar107

ab ye eik song dosti ke naam

Mera tou jo bhi qadam hai, woh teri raahon mein hai
Ke tu kahin bhi rahe tu, meri nighahon mein hai - 2

Likha hai dard ka rishta, tou phir judai kya
Likha hai dard ka rishta, tou phir judai kya
Juda tou hote hain woh, khot jinki chahon mein hai

Mera tou jo bhi quadam hai, woh teri rahon mein
Ke tu kahin bhi rahe tu, meri nighahon mein hai

Chhupa hua tha mujhi mein, hi tu kahin ai dost
Chhupa hua tha mujhi mein, hi tu kahin ai dost
Meri khushi mein nahin tu, tu meri aahon mein hai  :Smile: 

Mera tou jo bhi quadam hai, woh teri rahon mein
Ke tu kahin bhi rahe tu, meri nighahon mein hai  :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

Yeh song *un* k naam:cupidarrow:

Aankhen
Milaanay Waalay
Dil Ko
Churaanay Waalay
Mujhko Bhulaana Nahin

Mann Ko Sajaanay Waalay
Jeevan Mein Aanay Waalay
Jeevan Say Jaana Nahin

Main Javaa'n
Main Hasee'n
Meray Paas
Kya Nahin
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..

Aankhen
Milaanay Waalay
Dil Ko
Churaanay Waalay
Mujhko Bhulaana Nahin

Ho..Ho..Ho..Ho..

Aik Hi Nazar Say Kesay
Dil Mein Basay Tum Esay
Bandhan Ho Jesay Qadeem

Heeray Moti Aur Pesay
(Pesay)
Her Pal Pather Ho Jesay
(Jesay)
Pyar Yeh Itna Azeem

Janam Janam Ka Sajan
Tera Mera Yeh Saath

Dil Ko Pohnchaai
Teri Nigaahon Nay Aar

Ho..
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..
Aankhen
Milaanay Waalay
Dil Ko
Churaanay Waalay
Mujhko Bhulaana Nahin

Ho..Ho..Ho..Ho..

Tum Sa Na Hai Ab Koi
Mujh Ko Milay Ab Jo Bhi 
Tumhaara Na Ho Raqeeb

Taaj Ya Takht Ya Shaahi
Duniya Ki Har Khudai
Pyar Ka Kya Ho Hareef

Chahat Say Teri
Jeevan Hai Mera Haseen

Tum Na Meray Pass Ho To
Mein Kuch Bhi Nahin

Ho..
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..

Aankhen
Milaanay Waalay
Dil Ko
Churaanay Waalay
Mujhko Bhulaana Nahin

Mann Ko Sajaanay Waalay
Jeevan Mein Aanay Waalay
Jeevan Say Jaana Nahin

Main Javaa'n
Main Hasee'n
Meray Paas
Kya Nahin
Ho..
Ho..
Ho..

Aankhen
Milaanay Waalay
Dil Ko
Churaanay Waalay
Mujhko Bhulaana Nahin

Ho..Ho..Ho..Ho..
Ho..Ho..Ho..Ho..
Ho..Ho..Ho..Ho..

----------


## sikandar107

*aare hadd ho gayee.  Oonglee pakadane dee tou kalaai pakad lee<<Kash aisa hota Allah !!>>  Aare ab hamein bhi batting ker dijiye na...  :ltongue:

Haan tou arz kiya hai.  Kal raat hamein hamari "woh" bahut yaad aa rahi thin. Aur neend hai aise ghayab jaise gadhe ke sarr se sing.  Aur neend bhi aaye tou khawab sone kahan dete hain zalim.  Tou main ye besakhata bol utha.  Zara ghaur farmaiye*..

*Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye
Gham-e-zindagi ke, andhere mein humne
Charrag-e-mohabbat, jalaye bujhaye
Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye..

Aahatein jaag utheen, raaste hans diye
Tham ker dil uthe, hum kisi ke liye
Kai baar aisa bhi dhokha hua hai
Chale aa rahe hain, woh nazarein jhukaye

Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye
Gham-e-zindagi ke, andhere mein humne
Charrag-e-mohabbat, jalaye bujhaye
Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye..

Dil sulagane laga, ashq behane lage
Jaane kya kya hamein, log kehne lage
Magar rote rote, hansee haa gayee hai
Khayalon mein aa ke, woh jab muskuraye

Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye
Gham-e-zindagi ke, andhere mein humne
Charrag-e-mohabbat, jalaye bujhaye
Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye..

Jo juda woh huye, zindagi kho gayee
Shama jalti rahi, roshni kho gaye
Kai koshishein ki, magar dil na behla
Kai saaz chhede, kai geeta gaaye

Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye
Gham-e-zindagi ke, andhere mein humne
Charrag-e-mohabbat, jalaye bujhaye
Woh jab yaad aaye, bohut yaad aaye..*  :Frown: 

_<< I indeed missed my love whenever she is not around but she is always there in my mind though I miss her company all the time.  Aur khuda kare ke meri ye deewanagi rahe baqi>>_  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Tu kahan, ye bata, iss nasheele raat mein
Maane na ho mera dil deewana - 2

Aayee jab thandi hawa, main poocha jo pata
Woh bhi katra ke gayee, aur bechain kiya
Pyar se tu mujhe de sadaa
Tu kahan... haye
Tu kahan, ye bata, iss nasheele raat mein
Maane na ho mera dil deewana 
Maane na ho mera dil deewana

hayeee.. Chand taron ne suna, inn nazaron ne suna
Dard ka raag mera, rehguzaron ne suna
Tu bhi sunn, meri jaan, aa bhi ja
Tu kahan.. hayee
Tu kahan, ye bata, iss nasheele raat mein
Maane na ho mera dil deewana 
Maane na ho mera dil deewana

Hoyeeeee... bada natkhat hai samaan
Har nazara hai jawan, 
Chha gya chaaron taraf
Meri aahon ka dhuaan
Dil mera meri jaan, na jala
Tu kahan...
Tu kahan, ye bata, iss nasheele raat mein
Maane na ho mera dil deewana 
Maane na ho mera dil deewana 
Maane na ho mera dil deewana   :Frown:

----------


## *Saira*

Sikandar Sanam lagta hai aap din mein bhi khwab dekhte hain :hiya;
Anyway this is a very sweet song by Shania Twain..i love its lyrics..

You're Still The One 

(When I first saw you, I saw love. 
And the first time you touched me, I felt love. 
And after all this time, you're still the one I love.) 

Looks like we made it 
Look how far we've come my baby 
We mighta took the long way 
We knew we'd get there someday 

Bridge: 
They said, "I bet they'll never make it" 
But just look at us holding on 
We're still together still going strong 

Chorus: 
(You're still the one) 
You're still the one I run to 
The one that I belong to 
You're the one I want for life 
(You're still the one) 
You're still the one that I love 
The only one I dream of 
You're still the one I kiss good night 

Ain't nothin' better 
We beat the odds together 
I'm glad we didn't listen 
Look at what we would be missin' 

(Bridge) 
(Chorus) 
(Chorus) 

I'm so glad we made it 
Look how far we've come my baby :sss:

----------


## sikandar107

Saira - kahin ye sachhai tou nahin.  Kaun hai woh? Kahan milee aap usase, Kab, Kahan, Kaise, Kyun(hamare hote huye)... Grrrrrrr:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## sikandar107

Chand si mehbooba ho meri, 
kab aisa maine socha tha
Haan tum bilkul waisi ho
Jaisa maine socha tha -2

Na quasamein hain, na rasmein hain
Na shikwe hain na wade hain
Eik soorat bholee bhalee
Do naina sidhe saadhe hain
Do naina sidhe saadhe hain
Aisa hi roop khyalon mein tha
Jaisa maine socha tha
Haan tum bilkul waisi ho
Jaisa maine socha tha

Meri khushiyan hee na baante
Mere gham bhi sehna chahe
Dekhe na khwab woh mehlon ke
Mere dil mein rehna chahe
Mere dil mein rehna chahe
Iss duniya mein kaun tha aisa
Jaisa maine socha tha
Haan tum bilkul waisi ho
Jaisa maine socha tha

----------


## sikandar107

Husn-e-Jaana, idhar aa
Aaina hun main tera
Husn-e-Jaana, idhar aa
Aaina hun main tera
Main sanwaroonga tujhe
Saare gham de de mujhe
Bheegee palkein na jhuka
Aaina hun main tera

Kitne hi khwab sajaye tune
Mere din raath sajaye tune
Choom loon aa main teri palkon ko
De doon ye umra teri zulfon ko
Sajade sau baar karoon
Aa tujhe pyar karoon
Meri tasweer-e-wafa, 
Aaina hun main tera
Main sanwaroonga tujhe
Saare gham de de mujhe
Bheegee palkein na jhuka
Aaina hun main tera.

----------


## *Saira*

Dekh Na Meri Sar Se Aasman Ud Gaya Hain (2)
Dekh Na Asmaan Ke Sire Khul Gaye Hain Zameen Se (2)
( Chup Chup Ke (2) 
Chori Se Chori Chup Chup Ke (2) ) (3)

Dekh Na Kya Hua Hain Yeh Zameen Beh Rahi Hain
Dekh Na Paniyon Main Zameen Ghul Rahi Hain Kahi Se
Dekh Na Asmaan Ke Sire Khul Gaye Hain Zameen Se
( Chup Chup Ke (2)
Chori Se Chori Chup Chup Ke (2) ) (2)

Hosh Main Main Nahi Yeh Gashi Bhi Nahi
Is Sadi Main Kabhi Yeh Hua Bhi Nahi
Jism Ghulne Laga Ruh Galne Lagi
Pao Rukne Lage Raah Chalne Lagi
Aasman Badalon Par Karvatein Le Raha Hain
Dekhna Aasman Hi Barasne Lage Na Zameen Pe
Yeh Zameen Paniyo Pe Dubkiyaa Le Rahi Hain
Dekhna Uthke Kandho Pe Chalne Lage Na Kahi
( Chup Chup Ke (2)
Chori Se Chori Chup Chup Ke (2) ) (2)

Tum Kaho To Ruke Tum Kaho To Chale 
Yeh Junoon Hain Agar Toh Junoon Soch Le
Tum Kaho To Ruke Tum Kaho To Chale
Mujhko Pehchaanti Hai Kaha Manzilein
Dekhna Mere Sar Se Aasman Ud Gaya Hain
Dekh Na Asmaan Ke Sire Khul Gaye Hain Zameen Se
Dekh Na Kya Hua Hain Yeh Zameen Beh Rahi Hain
Dekh Na Paniyon Main Zameen Ghul Rahi Hain Kahi Se
( Chup Chup Ke (2)
Chori Se Chori Chup Chup Ke (2) ) (2)
Chup Chup Ke Chori Se Chori Chup Chup Ke Ke Re  (2)
( Bunty Ki Bubbly Aur Bubbly Ka Bunti
Bunty Ki Bubbly Hue ) (2)

----------


## *Saira*

> Saira - kahin ye sachhai tou nahin.  Kaun hai woh? Kahan milee aap usase, Kab, Kahan, Kaise, Kyun(hamare hote huye)... Grrrrrrr:biggrin::biggrin:


Sach hai ya jhoot aap se matlab?Aur yeh kya interrogation shuru ker dee aap ne?Kya iss se pehle police mein kaam kerte they?

----------


## manni9

Bicharne ke pehlay saal kaisay behlay
Bicharne ke pehlay saal kaisay behlay
Kaisay tum ko bhulaya
Kaisay dil ko manaya
Kaisay bhujnay lagay raaton se din
Kaisay Shaamein jalayein

Bicharne ke pehlay saal rotay rotay
Bicharne ke pehlay saal rotay rotay
Kaisay Chehray bachaye
Kaisay aansoo chupaye
Kaisay ruknay lagay saanson mein pal
Kaisay Aankhen sukayein

 :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

> Sach hai ya jhoot aap se matlab?Aur yeh kya interrogation shuru ker dee aap ne?Kya iss se pehle police mein kaam kerte they?


Kyun nahin karenge interrogation. Hamara haq hai doston ke baare mein jaankari rakhne ki.  Haan mujhe matlab hai na.

Khair gaana suno mere love ke liye(tumhare liye nahin) -

Jab jab bahar aayeem Aur phool mukuraye
Mujhe tum yaad aaye 2
Jab jab bhi chand nikla,Aur taare muskuraye
Mujhe tum yaad aaye 2

Apna koi tarana, maine nahin banaya
Tumne mere labon per har eik gul sajaya
Jab jab mere tarane, duniya ne gungunaye
Mujhe tum yaad aaye, Mujhe tum yaad aaye

Eik pyar aur wafa ki, tasweer manata hun
Taseer kya tumhein main, taqdeer manta hun
Dekhi nazar ne khushiyan, ya dekhe gham ke saaye
Mujhe tum yaad aaye, mujhe tum yaad aaye

<<Meri zindagi, ye saari baatein sach hain... sirf sach... you are not only love but my inspiration and aspiration too >>  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Jeet hi leng baazi hum tum
Khel adhoora chhoote na
Pyar ka bandhan,
Janam ka bandhan
Janam ka bandhan, toote na
Pyar ka bandhan toote na

Milta jahan dharti(zameen) se gagan(Aasmaan)
Aao wahin hum jayein,
Tu mere liye, main tere liye
Iss duniya ko thukrayein
Iss duniya ko thukrayein
Door basa lenge kahin jannat
Chahe zamana roothe na
Pyar ka bandhan,
Janam  ka bandhan
Janam ka bandhan toote na
Pyar ka bandhan toote na

Milne ki khushi, na milne ka gham
Khatm ye jhagde ho jayein
Tu tu na rahe, main main na rahoon
Eik dooje mein kho jayein
Main tou na chhodoon pal bhar daman
Main bhi na chhodoon pal bhar daman
Pyar ka bandhan
Janam ka bandhan
Janam ka bandhan toote na
Pyar ka bandhan toote na.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

wowww sikandar congratss firs o all on the dosti with saira... heheheh finally happened eh...  :Big Grin:  and second of all on this thread its going off the charts eh... GOOD ONE...

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks GL -  Dosti with Saira??? hunhhhh Nooo... the day this dosti will take place our dhishun dhishun will go off.  So, I wud prefer to let it be like this !! 

About this thread - thanks for your invaluable comments but this effort will not be complete till all the members participate in it.  By going throuh the different threads posted by the memberes, I cud understand that most of them have their love or loved ones in life.  I wanted them to put a song which they humm while remembering or missing their love or loved ones.  At the moment, a few of members have participated including me.  But success of the thread will ultimately be depending on participation of all the members and then it will called "Going off the charts".  Till then I can just smile and keep my fingers crossed in waiting.   :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Tere mere sapne, ab eik rang hain
Tu jahan bhi le jaye, hai hum sang hain
Tere mere sapne, ab eik rang hain

Tere mere dil ka, aisa eik din milna
Jaise bahar aane per, kahe phool ka khilna
O mere jeevan saathi,
Tere mere sapne, ab eik rang hain

Laakh mana le duniya, saath na ye chhotega
Aake mere haathon mein, haath na ye chhotega
O mere jeevan saathi,
Tere mere sapne, ab eik rang hain
Tu jahan bhi le jaye, haye hum sang hai
Tere mere sapne, ab eik rang hain

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

> Thanks GL -  Dosti with Saira??? hunhhhh Nooo... the day this dosti will take place our dhishun dhishun will go off.  So, I wud prefer to let it be like this !! 
> 
> About this thread - thanks for your invaluable comments but this effort will not be complete till all the members participate in it.  By going throuh the different threads posted by the memberes, I cud understand that most of them have their love or loved ones in life.  I wanted them to put a song which they humm while remembering or missing their love or loved ones.  At the moment, a few of members have participated including me.  But success of the thread will ultimately be depending on participation of all the members and then it will called "Going off the charts".  Till then I can just smile and keep my fingers crossed in waiting.


sikandar... u've got some high expectations than... cuz the thread is doin very well... and since it's cummin from onna the best... im sure there is much more 2 come...

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks GL for kind words.  You are so true that expecting all the members to participate in a particular thread, is a bit too high.  Rather my expectation should have been, if a few more members participate then it wud meet the purpose.   :Smile:  Thanks for correcting me.   Your transparence level is commendable GL - Be like this only, don't change yourself though change is life.:thumbs:

----------


## sikandar107

> sikandar... u've got some high expectations than... cuz the thread is doin very well... and since it's cummin from onna the best... im sure there is much more 2 come...


hmmmmm...Commin from onna the best !!  R U meaning me? Oh thanks for overestimating.  I certainly do not make this category GL.  I feel my incapacitated when I look at threads being posted by Saira, Rahen, GL, Sweet, VS Prasad, Endurer,Glimmering Candle _et al_.   I wonder where from they get such topics and how cud u think about which I cud not.  Replying to a post comparatively easier than initiating a thread.  And unless and until, we have an idea of the topic, we can't post a thread.  However, reply comes on an idea which has already been posted by someone.  So, it is easier.  Some of the people appreciate my English.  But when I go through the stuff written by Endurer, I feel I am just a novice and nothing else.  I love reading what he writes.  No wonder he has generated so much points as compared to the posts he has made. It shows the weightage that has been given to his posts by the DT Admin. itself.   :Smile:  I take this as a yardstick of competence.

----------


## sikandar107

Ghar tum bhula na doge,
Sapne ye sach hi honge
Hum tum juda na honge
Hum tum juda na honge

Maalik ne apne haathon
Jis dum hamein banaya
Daalee dilon mein dhadkan
Aur dil se dil milaya
Phir pyar ka farishta
Humko jahan mein laya

Ghar tum bhula na doge,
Sapne ye sach hi honge
Hum tum juda na honge
Hum tum juda na honge

Jeevan ke har safar mein
Hum saath hi rahenge
Manzil ki har daghar pe
Hum saathi hi chalenge
Hum saathi hi jiyenge
Hum saathi hi marenge

Ghar tum bhula na doge,
Sapne ye sach hi honge
Hum tum juda na honge
Hum tum juda na honge   :Smile:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

> hmmmmm...Commin from onna the best !!  R U meaning me? Oh thanks for overestimating.  I certainly do not make this category GL.  I feel my incapacitated when I look at threads being posted by Saira, Rahen, GL, Sweet, VS Prasad, Endurer,Glimmering Candle _et al_.   I wonder where from they get such topics and how cud u think about which I cud not.  Replying to a post comparatively easier than initiating a thread.  And unless and until, we have an idea of the topic, we can't post a thread.  However, reply comes on an idea which has already been posted by someone.  So, it is easier.  Some of the people appreciate my English.  But when I go through the stuff written by Endurer, I feel I am just a novice and nothing else.  I love reading what he writes.  No wonder he has generated so much points as compared to the posts he has made. It shows the weightage that has been given to his posts by the DT Admin. itself.   I take this as a yardstick of competence.


ye sikandar u are ry.. alla the ppl mentioned above do have some really nice postss... i also enjoy rreadin em ... and i dont think ur eng. has to be good or u have to use complicated words inorder to satisfy other members on dt.. they are all very nice and open minded so i dont thnk they judge anyone of us new members... although ur eng is very well masha-Allah buh i personally dont think that is necessary...  :Big Grin:  anyhow keep it uppppppppp !!!

and i ont change tht often lol.. so i think ima stay the same for a while ... hehehhe

----------


## sherlin

*Love*

Jab koi baat begad jaye
                jab koi mushkil pad jaye
                tum denaa saat mera 
                woh ham navah 

                Naa koi hai naa koi tha
                zindagi mein tumhare sivaa
                tum dena saat mera
                woh hum navahhhhh       :hug2;


sherlin  :Smile: 


http://jacob.bloggerteam.com/

----------


## sikandar107

Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tamaam ker loonga

Nazar milayee tou, poochhonga ishq ka anjaam
Nazar mailyee tou, poochoonga ishq ka anjaam
Nazar jhukayee tou, khali salam ker lo
Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tamaam ker loonga

Jahan-e-dil mein, huqumat tumhein mubarak ho
Jahan-e-dil mein, huqumat tumein mubarak ho
Rahee shiquast tou main apne naam ker loon
Tumhari zulfon ke saaye mein sham ker loonga
Safar iss umra ka pal mein tamaam ker loonga

----------


## sikandar107

Meri mohabbat, jawan rahegi
Sada rahi hai, sada rahegi
Tadapa tadap ke yahi kahegi
Sada rahi hai, sada rahegi

Na tum sa koi zamane bhar mein
Tumhi ko chaha, meri nazar ne
Tumhi ko chaha, meri nazar ne
Tumhein chuna hai, tumhein chunegi
Sada rahi hai, sada rahegi
Meri mohabbat jawan rahegi
Sada rahi hai, sada rahegi.   :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

Dil ke armaan, aansoon mein beh gaye
Hum wafa ker ke bhi tanha reh gaye
Dil ke armaan, aansoon mein beh gaye

Zindagi eik pyas bann ke reh gayee
Zindagi eik pyas bann ke reh gayee
Pyar ke kisse adhoore reh gaye
Dil ke armaan, aansoon mein beh gaye

Khud ko bhi humne, mita daala magar
Khud ko bhi humne, mita daala magar
Faasle jo darmeyaan the reh gaye
Dil ke armaan, aansoon mein beh gaye

Shayad unka aakhiri ho ye sitam
Shaya unka aakhiiri ho ye sitam
Har sitam ye soch ke hum seh gaye
Dil ke armaan aansoon mein beh gaye
Hum wafa ker bhi tanha reh gaye
Dil ke armaan aansoon mein beh gaye  :Frown:

----------


## sikandar107

Jaata hun main mujhe ab na bulana
Meri yaad bhi apne dil mein na laana
Mera hai kya meri, manzil na koi thikana

Pyasa tha bachpan, jawani bhi meri pyasi
Peechhe ghamon ki galee, aage udaasi
Mera jeevan bhi kya hai, adhoora sa ek afsana
Mujhe ab na bulana
Meri yaad bhi apne dil mein na lana
Mera hai kya meri manzil na koi thikana

Mujhko hansee bhi milee, saaye liye dukh ke
Khul ke na roya, kisi kaandhe pe chhup ke
Main tanhaai ka raahi, Koi apna na beghana
mujhe ab na bulana
Meri yaad bhi apne dil mein na lana
Mera hai kya meri manzil na koi thikana

Tha pyar ka eik diya, woh bhi bujha daala
Chhota sa tha hi kahin, kyun ho ujaala
Ab unn yaadon se keh do, meri duniya mein na aana
Mujhe ab na bulana
Meri yaad bhi apne dil mein na laana
Mera hai kya meri manzil na koi thikana
*Jaata hun main...*

----------


## sikandar107

Yaad mein teri jaag jaag ke hum
Raat bhar karwatein badalte hain
Har ghadi dil mein teri ulfat ke
Dhime dhime chirag jalate hain
Yaad mein teri jaag jaag ke hum
Raat bhar karwatein badalate hain

Jab se tune nighahein pheri hain
Din hai soona tou raat andheri hai
Chand bhi ab nazar nahin aata
Ab sitare bhi kam nikalate hain
Yaad mein teri jaag jaag ke hum
Raat bhar karwatein badalate hain

Tumko maloom kya tere liye
Dil ke gham aansoon mein dhalte hain
Zindagi ki udaas rahon mein
Teri yadon ke saath chalte hain
Yaad mein teri jaag jaag ke hum
Raat bhar karwatein badalate hain  :Frown:

----------


## sikandar107

Tere Bina zindagi se koi, shikwa tou nahin
Shikwa nahin, shikwa nahin
Tere bina zindagi bhi lekin
Zindagi tou nahin, 
Zindagi nahin, zindagi nahin

Kash aisa ho, tere quadamon se 
Chal ke manzil chalein
Aao kahin, door chalein
Tum jo saath ho, manzilon ki
Kamee tou nahin,
Tere Bina zindagi se koi, shikwa tou nahin
Shikwa nahin, shikwa nahin
Tere bina zindagi bhi lekin
Zindagi tou nahin, 
Zindagi nahin, zindagi nahin

Jee mein aata hai, teri bahon mein
Yun lipat ke hum, 
Rote rahein, rote rahein
Teri aankhon mein, aansoon ki
Kamee tou nahin,
Tere Bina zindagi se koi, shikwa tou nahin
Shikwa nahin, shikwa nahin
Tere bina zindagi bhi lekin
Zindagi tou nahin, 
Zindagi nahin, zindagi nahin

Mere Mehboob tujhe, meri mohabbat ki quasam
Phir mujhe nargisee aakhon ka, sahara de de
Mera khoya hua, rangheen nazara de de
Mere Mehboob tujhe, meri mohabbat ki quasam

Ai mere khawab ki tabeer, meri jaan-e-ghazal
Zindagi meri tujhe yaad kiye jaati hai
Raat din mujhko, satata hai tasawoor tera
Dil ki dhadkan tujhe, awaz diye jaati hai
Aa mujhe apni sadaaoon ka sahara de de
Mera khoya hua rangheen nazara de de
Mere mehboob tujhe, meri mohabbat ki qasam

Dhoondhata hun tujhe, har raah mein
Har mehfil mein
Thak gaye hain mere majboor tamanna ke qadam
Aaj ka din meri umeed ka hai, akhiri din
Kal na jaane main kahan, aur kahan tu ho sanam
Do ghadi apni nighahon ka sahara de de
Mera khoya hua rangheen nazara de de
Mere mehboob tujhe, meri mohabbat ki qasam

Samne aa ke zara parda hata derukh se
Eik yahi mera ilaaj-e-gham, gham-e-tanhai hai
Teri chahat ne pareshan kiya hai mujhko
Ab tou aa ja ke meri jaan pe bann aayee hai
Apni mehki huyee zulfon ka sahara de de
Mera khoya hua rangheen nazara de de
Mere mehboob tujhe, meri mohabbat ki qasam  :Frown: 


t

Mehboob mere, mehboob mere, mehboob mere
Tu hai tou duniya kitni hansee hai
Jo tu nahin tou, kuchh bhi nahin hai
Mehboob mere..

Tu ho tou baddh jaati hai, queemat mausam ki
Ye jo teri aakhein hain shala shabnam si
Yahin marna bhi hai mujhko mujhe jeena bhi yahin hai
Mehboob mere, Mehboob mere
Mehboob mere...




> Any song which is romantic...:kissing:
> 
> sherlin :huglove:
> 
> http://christhomas01.wordpress.com/2...5/hello-world/


Male

Bekhudi mein sanam, utha gaye jo quadam
Aa gaye, aa gaye, aa gaye paas hum
Aa gaye paas hum

Female

Aag ye kaisi, mann mein lagi hai
Mann se badhi tou tann mein lagi hai

Male

Aag nahn ye dil ki lagi hai
Jitni bujhayee,utnee jalee hai

Female

Dil ki lagi jo ho tou, kya zindagi hai
Saath hum jo chale, mit gaye faasle
Aa gaye, aa gaye, aa gaye paas hum
Aa gaye pass hum
Bekhudi mein Sanam, uth gaye jo qadam

Male

Khoyee nazar thi, khoye nazare
Dekha tumhein tou, jaage ye saare

Female

Dil ne kiye jo, dil ko ishare
Mil ke chale hum Saath tumhare

Male

Aaj khushi se mera, dil ye pukare
Tera daaman mila, pyar mera khila
Aa gaye paas hum, aa gaye paas hum

Male & Female

Bekhudi mein sanam, uth gaye jo qadam
Aa gaye paas hum,aa gaye paas hum  :Smile: 

Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan
Ruk Gayee ye zameen, tham gaya aasmaan
Jaan-e-mann, jaan-e-jaan
Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan

Iss dard ke sahra mein, rukte chalte hote
Inn honthon ke hasrat mein, Tapte jalte hote,
Meharban ho gayeein, zulf ki badaliyan
Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan
Ruk Gayee ye zameen, tham gaya aasmaan
Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan

Lekhar ye haseen jalwe
Tum bhi na kahan pahunche
Aakhir tou mere dil tak
Qadamon ke nishan pahunche
Khatm si hogi gayee, raaste sab yahan
Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan
Ruk Gayee ye zameen, tham gaya aasmaan
Jaan-e-mann, jaan-e-jaan
Tumne mujhe dekha, hokar meharbaan   :Smile: 

Khoya khoya chand, khula aasmaan
Aankhon mein saari raat jayegi
Tumko bhi kaise neend aayegi
Hoooo, khoya khoya chand

Masti bhari, hawa jo chali  ..2
Khil khil gayee hai dil ki kalee
Charon taraf machi khalbali
Ke unko tou bulao
Khoya khoya chand, khula aasmaan
Aankhon mein saari raat jayegi
Tumko bhi kaise neend aayegi
Hoooo, khoya khoya chand

Taare chale, nazare chale.. 2
Sang sang mere ye saare chale
Charon taraf ishare chale
Kisi ke tou ho jao
Khoya khoya chand, khula aasmaan
Aankhon mein saari raat jayegi
Tumko bhi kaise neend aayegi
Hoooo, khoya khoya chand

Aisi raat, bheegee si raat
Haathon mein haath, hote woh saath
Ker lete hum bhi dil ki do baat
Ke ab tou na satao
Khoya khoya chand, khula aasmaan
Aankhon mein saari raat jayegi
Tumko bhi kaise neend aayegi
Hoooo, khoya khoya chand

O Sathi reeeeee, tere bina bhi kya jeena
Tere bina bhi kya jeena
Phoolon mein kaliyon mein,
Raahon mein galiyon mein
Tere bina kuchh kahin na
Tere bina bhi kya jeena
Tere bina bhi kya jeena

Har dhadkhan mein pyas hai teri
Saanson mein teri khushboo hai
Iss dharti se uss ambar tak
Meri nazar mein tu hi tu hai
Aas ye toote na, tu mujhse roothe na
Saath ye chhote kabhi na
Tere bina bhi kya jeena
Tere bina bhi kya jeena

Tujh bin soonee meri raatein
Tujh bin mere din banjare
Mera jeevan jalti dhooni
Bujhe bujhe mere sapne saare
Tere bina meri, mere bina teri
Ye zindagi, zindagi na
Tere bina bhi kya jeena
Tere bina bhi kya jeena

O Sathi reeeeee, tere bina bhi kya jeena
Tere bina bhi kya jeena
Phoolon mein kaliyon mein,
Raahon mein galiyon mein
Tere bina kuchh kahin na
Tere bina bhi kya jeena  :Smile:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

I am in LOVE with this song now...The best part i actually understand the whole thing... (gosh admin hates spams otherwise i would have spamed all the way through this post) lol 

woh ajnabee woh woh woh woh ajanabee, woh ajanabee...
(aisa koi mujhko mil gaya hai saathiya
jise dekhakar main bhulu saari duniya) - 2
(woh woh woh ajanabee, woh ajanabee jo dekhe dur se
dekhu main usako hi, ho usako hi, abb sab kuchh bhul ke) - 2
dhadkan dhadkan ya saanson mein
raatein raatein ya khaabon mein
sab mein sab mein wahi toh hai, ke bata doon main use
shaame shaame ya subaho mein
shaamil shaamil woh har pal mein
har dum har dum woh baaton mein, mere rahi hai kahin woh woh woh...
woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee
woh woh woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee...

(abb usase aisa jud gaya hai silsila
wohi woh nazar aaye mujhko har jagah) - 2
yeh yeh yeh jindagi roshan huyi hai usake noor se 
dil ko sachchi khushi haasil huyi hai usake ishq se
mujhko abb har ghadi, woh har ghadi, usakaa hi suroor hai
de de woh usako haan usako hi aankhen??? majboor hai
dhadkan dhadkan ya saanson mein
raatein raatein ya khaabon mein
sab mein sab mein wahi toh hai, ke bata doon main use
shaame shaame ya subaho mein
shaamil shaamil woh har pal mein
har dum har dum woh baaton mein, mere rahi hai kahin woh woh woh...
woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee
woh woh woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee...

(usako paake paaya maine saara jahaan
rab usako karana na kabhi bhi juda) - 2
woh woh abb bandagi shaamil huyi, hai meri ?? mein
dil ko sachchi khushi haasil huyi hai usake ishq se
mujhko abb har ghadi, woh har ghadi, usakaa hi suroor hai
de de woh usako ho usako hi aankhen?? majboor hai
dhadkan dhadkan ya saanson mein
raatein raatein ya khaabon mein
sab mein sab mein wahi toh hai, ke bata doon main use
shaame shaame ya subaho mein
shaamil shaamil woh har pal mein
har dum har dum woh baaton mein, mere rahi hai kahin woh woh woh...
woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee
woh woh woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee...

woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee, woh ajnabee

----------


## sikandar107

Lovely one GL - and moreover thanks for participation.  Otherwise I was thinking that me alone was litting the candle of this thread.  

Janam dekh lo mit gayeein dooriyan
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan
Kaisi sarhadein, kaisi majbooriyan,
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan

Tum chhupa na sakoge, main woh raaz hun
Tum bhula na sakoge, woh andaaz hun
Goonjata hun jo dil mein tou hairan ho kyun
Main tumhare hi dil ki tou awaaz hun
Sun sako tou suno, dhadkanon ki zubaan
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan

Main hi main ab tumhare khyalon mein hun
Main jawabon mein hun, main sawalon mein hun
Main tumhare har eik khwab mein hun basaa
Main tumhare nazar ke ujaalon mein hun
Dekhti ho mujhe, dekhti ho jahan
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun yahan

Janam dekh lo mit gayeein dooriyan
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan
Kaisi sarhadein, kaisi majbooriyan,
Main yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan hun, yahan

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

hehehehe no problem...  :Big Grin:  keep lightin the candle tho eh!

----------


## sikandar107

Kuchh na kaho, kuchh bhi na kaho
Kya kehna hai, kya sunana hai
Kisko pata hai, humko pata hai
Samay ka ye pal, tham sa gaya hai
Aur iss pal mein, koi nahin hai
Bass eik main hun, bass eik tum ho
Kuchh na kaho, kuchh bhi na kaho

Kitne gehre halke, sham ke rang hain chhalke
Parvat(Hill) pe yun, bikhare badal
Jaise aanchal dhalke
Aur is pal mein, koi nahin hai
Bass eik main hun, bass eik tum ho

----------


## *Saira*

aap ne gaana ghalat likha hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sikandar107

haan mujhe maloom hai aur ye bhi maloom hai ke main ghalat likhoonga tou aap zaroor respond karengi.  Correction ker diya hai.   :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

Mann, Tera Mera Mann Ek Rahe
Tera Mera Mann

--MALE--
Mohabbat Ka Matlab Samajhne Lagaa Hoon - 3
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagaa Hoon - 2
Mann, Tera Mera Mann Ek Rahe
Tera Mera Mann

--FEMALE--
Mohabbat Ka Matlab Samajhne Lagi Hoon - 3
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagi Hoon - 2
Mann Tera Mera Mann Ek Rahe
Tera Mera Mann

--MALE--
Dekhoon Jahan Pyar Hi Pyar Ho
Aisa Khayaalon Ka Sansaar Ho

--FEMALE--
Nanhe Khilauno Se Bhar Jaaye Ghar
Ghar Ko Lage Na Kisi Ki Nazar

--MALE--
Yahi Soch Ke Main Tapadne Lagaa Hoon
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagaa Hoon

--FEMALE--
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagi Hoon

--MALE--
Vaadi Mein Goonjegi Shehnaaiya
Mitjaayengi Saari Tanhaaiya

--FEMALE--
Mehndi Mahabal Lagaaoongi Main
Sindoor Sapne Sajaaoongi Main
Isi Arzoo Se Mahekne Lagi Hoon
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagi Hoon

--MALE--
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagaa Hoon

--FEMALE--
Mohabbat Ka Matlab Samajhne Lagi Hoon
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagi Hoon

--MALE--
Main Dil Banke Tujh Mein Dhadakne Lagaa Hoon

----------


## sherlin

*hello*

Any song which is romantic...:kissing:

sherlin :huglove:

http://christhomas01.wordpress.com/2...5/hello-world/

----------


## *Saira*

jaane Na Nazar Pehachaane Jigar
Ye Kaun Jo Dil Par Chhaya
(mera Ang Ang Muskaya)) - 2

(aawaaz Ye Kiski Aati Hai
Jo Chhed Ke Dil Ko Jaati Hai ) - 2
Main Sun Ke Jise Sharmaa Jaaun
Hai Kaun Jo Mujh Mein Samaya
Mera Ang Ang Muskaya - 2

Jaane Na Nazar Pehachaane Jigar
Ye Kaun Jo Dil Par Chhaya
Mujhe Roz Roz Tadapaayaa - 2

(dhuudenge Use Ham Taaron Mein
Saawan Ki Thandi Bahaaron Mein) - 2
Par Ham Bhi Kisi Se Kam To Nahi
Kyon Ruup Ko Apane Chhupaya
Mujhe Roz Roz Tadapaayaa - 2

Jaane Na Nazar Pehachaane Jigar
Ye Kaun Jo Dil Par Chhaya
Mera Ang Ang Muskaya - 2

(bin Dekhe Jisko Pyaar Karun
Gar Dekhun Us Ko Jaan Bhi Du) - 2
Ek Baar Kaho O Jaadugar
Ye Kaun Saa Khel Rachaayaa
Meraa Ang Ang Muskaayaa - 2

Jaane Na Nazar Pehachaane Jigar
Ye Kaun Jo Dil Par Chhaya
Mera Ang Ang Muskaya - 2

----------


## sikandar107

Wow... Its my fav. song  :Smile: 

Meri tammanaon ki tasweer tum saanwar do
Pyasi hai zindagi, tum mujhe pyar do
Tum mujhe pyar do

Sara gagan mandap hai, sara jagg baratee
Sara jag baratee(2)
Mann ke tere sachhe sache hain hum saathi
Laaj ka ye ghoonghat tum aaj tou utar do
Pyasi hai zindagi, tum mujhe pyar do
Tum mujhe pyar do

Meri tammanaon ki tasweer tum saanwar do
Pyasi hai zindagi, tum mujhe pyar do
Tum mujhe pyar do

Dharati karwat badle, badle har mausam
Badle har mausam (2)
Preet ke pujari hain, badlenge nahin hum
Patjhad sa jeevan hai, pyar ki phuhar do
Pyasi hai zindagi, tum mujhe pyar do

Meri tammanaon ki tasweer tum saanwar do
Pyasi hai zindagi, tum mujhe pyar do
Tum mujhe pyar do  :Smile: 

Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Yahan jo bhi aaya, gaya haath mal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke

Na payee kisi ne, Mohabbat ki manzil
Qadam ladkhadaye, zara door chal ke
Qadam ladkhadaye, zara door chal ke

Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Yahan jo bhi aaya, gaya haath mal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke

Hamein dhoondhati hain, baharon ki manzil
Hamein dhoondhati hain, baharon ki manzil
Kahan aa gaye hum, chaman se nikal ke

Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke
Yahan jo bhi aaya, gaya haath mal ke
Mohabbat ki raahon mein, chalna sambhal ke

Main apne aap se ghabra gaya hunnn
Main apne aap se ghabra gaya hun
Mujhe ai zindagi, deewana ker de
Mujhe ai zindagi, deewana ker de

Bade hi khoobsoorat khwab mein
Khoya hua tha main
Ajab masti bhari eik neend mein 
Soya tha main

Khulee kab aankh tou tharra gaya hun
tharra gaya hun
Main apne aap se ghabra gaya hun
Mujhe ai zindagi, deewana ker de
Mujhe ai zindagi, deewana ker de

Ram kare aisa ho jaye
Meri neendiya tohe mil jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye... hooooo

Guzar jaye, sukh se teri
Dukh bhari ratiyaan
Badal loon main tose ankhiyan
Vash mein agar hoyein batiyaan
Maangoon duayein haath uthaye
Meri neendiya tohe mil jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye... hooooo

Main hi nahin, tu hi nahin
Saara zamana,
Dard ka hai eik fasana
Aadmi ho jayee deewana
Yaad kare ghar bhool na jaye

Meri neendiya tohe mil jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye... hooooo

Sapnon mein chala aaye koi
Chori Chori
Mast pawan(hawa) gaaye loree
Chandra Kiran, bann ke doari
Tere mann ko jhoola jhulaye

Meri neendiya tohe mil jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye
Main jagoon, tu so jaye... hooooo

----------


## *Saira*

Yeh Raat Khushnaseeb Hai, Jo Apne Chaand Ko
Kaleje Se Lagaaye So Rahi Hai
Yahan To Gam Ki Sej Par, Hamaari Aarzoo
Akeli Munh Chhupaaye Ro Rahi Hai
Yeh Raat Khushnaseeb Hai, Jo Apne Chaand Ko
Kaleje Se Lagaaye So Rahi Hai

Saathi Maine Paake Tujhe Khoya, Kaisa Hai Yeh Apna Naseeb, Oh
Tujhse Bichhad Gayi Main To, Yaadein Teri Hain Mere Kareeb, Oh
Tu Meri Vafaaon Mein, Tu Meri Sadaaon Mein
Tu Meri Duaaon Mein
Yeh Raat Khushnaseeb Hai, Jo Apne Chaand Ko
Kaleje Se Lagaaye So Rahi Hai

Kat Ti Nahin Hain Meri Raatein, Kat Te Nahin Hain Mere Din, Oh
Mere Saare Sapne Adhoore, Zindagi Adhuri Tere Bin, Oh
Khwaabon Mein, Nigaahon Mein, Pyaar Ki Panaahon Mein
Aa Chhupa Le Baahon Mein
Yeh Raat Khushnaseeb Hai, Jo Apne Chaand Ko
Kaleje Se Lagaaye So Rahi Hai
Yahan To Gam Ki Sej Par, Hamaari Aarzoo
Akeli Munh Chhupaaye Ro Rahi Hai

----------


## sikandar107

Chahoonga main tujhe, saanjh savere
Phir bhi kabhi ab naam ko tere
Awaaz main na doonga - 2
Chahoonga main tujhe saanjha savere

Dekh mujhe, sab hai pata
Sunta hai tu, mann ki sada
Mitwa mere yaar, tujhko baar baar
Awaaz main na doonga - 2
Chahoonga main tujhe saanjha savere

Dard bhi tu, chain bhi tu
Darsh bhi tu, nain bhi tu
Mitwa mere yaar, tujhko baar baar
Awaaz main na doonga - 2
Chahoonga main tujhe saanjha savere

Meri duaon mein tou itna asar ho
Har dard o gham se tu bekhabar ho
Ummeedein toote na tere ashiyanein ki
Khushiya mile tujhko saare zamane ki

Tere sang laad lagawan re, tere sang laad lagawan
Tere sang pyar nibhaya re, tere sang pyar nibhawa

Beete guzare lamhon ki yaad satati hain
Dil ke surkh deewaron pe bass yaad hi reh jaati hai

Baqi tou sapne hote hain,
Apne tou apne hote hain

----------


## *Saira*

-FEMALE--
Mohabbat ki haseen shuruaat ho gayi - 2
Meri duniya, mere sapne ab sajne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage - 3

--MALE--
Manzilen hain nayi, raastein hain naye - 2
Hum zameen se aasmaan tak ab udne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage - 3

--FEMALE--
Raaz kya hai zindagi ka khul gaya, khul gaya
Ho, raaz kya hai zindagi ka khul gaya, khul gaya

--MALE--
Dil ka aaina khushi se dhul gaya, dhul gaya

--FEMALE--
Hum bhi apni ek duniya rakhne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage

--MALE--
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage

--FEMALE--
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage

--MALE--
Sochi samjhi yeh mulaaqaatein nahin, ji nahin - 2

--FEMALE--
Haan, aadmi ke bas ki yeh baatein nahin, ji nahin

--MALE--
Rab ne chaaha to yeh dil yun milne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage - 3

--FEMALE--
Mohabbat ki haseen shuruaat ho gayi
Meri duniya, mere sapne ab sajne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage - 3

--MALE--
Manzilen hain nayi, raastein hain naye
Hum zameen se aasmaan tak ab udne lage
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage

--FEMALE--
(Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage)

--MALE--
Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage

--FEMALE--
(Ke aap mujhe achchhe lagne lage)

----------


## sikandar107

awww so sweet.  is it for me? lol

----------


## *Saira*

haan kucch kuch :Wink:

----------


## sikandar107

Kuchh ya bahut kuchh? Batao tou main sab kuchh likhoon.

----------


## *Saira*

aise kaise bata doon?Sab dekh rahe hain..

----------


## sikandar107

Tauba tumhare ye ishare
Hum tou deewane hain tumhare
Raaz ye kaise, khol rahi ho
Tum aakhon se bol rahi ho
Jadoo aate hai tumko saare
Tauba tumhare ye ishare  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Wow! get a room people. Not one but three rather four consecutive posts by the same member. What is this, WLM? I urge you to read the rules before you start to vehemently protest against the moderators.

----------


## sikandar107

:Smile:  I wud only smile.  Nothing else coz. I can understand the sense of insecurity that is prevalent within yourself.  And not "Moderators".  Its only "Moderator" who prefers to call names and do personal attacks. :Smile:

----------


## *Saira*

> Wow! get a room people. Not one but three rather four consecutive posts by the same member. What is this, WLM? I urge you to read the rules before you start to vehemently protest against the moderators.


badi jaldi moderate kerne ka khayal aa gaya?

----------


## sikandar107

leave him alone Saira.

----------


## Endurer

> I wud only smile. Nothing else coz. I can understand the sense of insecurity that is prevalent within yourself. And not "Moderators". Its only "Moderator" who prefers to call names and do personal attacks.


A what? I believe in compassion and thats the only reason why I abstained from issuing infractions in your profile even though you violated the code of conduct time and time again, thinking of it as just a piece of text. There are two things you both should know; a) It's my job as a moderator to hunt down objectionable material b) take appropriate actions where required.

Now stop whinning and pay attention to the rules. You're currently in breach of the following rules:

*



DO NOT post sardonic messages directly or indirectly aimed at the members or the administration

DO NOT post farewell messages. If you are leaving the forum, do so without making it a public issue. Such messages are disturbing in nature regardless of a member's intention. Such posts will be deleted immediately without prior notice
			
		

And the more general ones:





			
				Any & all posts that violate these rules will be deleted without notice. Any posts deemed inappropriate by our board moderators may be deleted at our own discretion. So if you see a post disappear, just know there was a good reason. If a post of yours gets removed from the board, do not question it publicly on the board. If you have questions about it, or believe it to be an error, contact the board moderators.
			
		

* 




> badi jaldi moderate kerne ka khayal aa gaya?





> Desitwist.om Administration generally does not prescreen, monitor or edit the content posted by users of the Desitwist.com Message Board. However, Desitwist.com Administration and its Moderators have the right at their sole discretion to remove any content that, in Desitwist.com Administration's sole judgment, does not comply with the rules of user conduct or is otherwise harmful, objectionable, or inaccurate. Desitwist.com Administration is not responsible for any failure or delay in removing such content.


Now is the time to quit your stunt. You both are disrupting the harmony of this community so back off unless you can afford the consequences.

----------


## AaDi

> I wud only smile.  Nothing else coz. I can understand the sense of insecurity that is prevalent within yourself.  And not "Moderators".  Its only "Moderator" who prefers to call names and do personal attacks.





> badi jaldi moderate kerne ka khayal aa gaya?


Now hold on a second you two .. if you wana sing love duets ttogether .. use PM or WLM .. DONT and I repeat DONT take it personal .. just cuz you think you had a bad argument in one thread and do something wrong in the other does NOT mean you are not supposed to be warned any more .. stop taking it so personal ..

Bottom line is we all come here to make FRIENDS .. DESI friends .. lets stick to it and by the rules plz .. consecutive posts are allowed almost in all (big) forums unless administration wants spammers (not calling you one) to spam. Its usual stuff so I request again .. plz dont take it personal ..

----------

